# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  One final venomous addition

## reptileexperts

On a note of wrapping up new snakes while moving things to the new reptile room, my wife is giving me the chance to work with one of the neatest species out there! The Indochinese Spitting cobra! We got him settled in the new room solo for now, and a quick pick with him getting him settled. More to come! 

Naja siamensis




In his trap box hide for secure moving and cleaning. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ashley96_ (10-27-2016),bigSAK (01-05-2017),_danielwilu2525_ (10-23-2016),_Eric Alan_ (10-23-2016),_Fraido_ (10-23-2016),_jmcrook_ (10-23-2016),John1982 (11-07-2016),Jules623 (11-07-2016),_redshepherd_ (10-23-2016),Sallos (10-26-2016),_voodoolamb_ (01-01-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

That's just awesome! Out of curiosity, what kind or brand of enclosure are you using for him?

----------


## piedlover79

That is a beautiful animal.  Glad you're wearing a face shield with him!

----------


## Reinz

He's gorgeous, on top of the COOL factor as well!  :Smile:

----------


## reptileexperts

Thanks all. 

Enclosure is a standard animal plastics T8 with sliding glass and keyed lock. The new room has its own cooling and heating system so no heat was put on this other than the lighting inside. 

Face shield is #1 personal protective equipment requirement for spitters. They are safe when you keep that in place. Eh well safer. The beauty of a spitter is they are generally more prone to spit and run than try and bite non stop like some monocled cobras which don't spit. 

He may be a cool snake, but remember hots are never part of a cool factor! It's all about admiration, respect, and following strict protocols!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

das_nooblet (01-09-2017),_redshepherd_ (10-25-2016)

----------


## Neal

Great addition. I'm a bit jealous.

Those spitting Naja's have an uncanny aim for eyes too.

----------


## reptileexperts

Some more than others! Siamensis does it pretty well, but the most accurate spitter in Naja is the samarensis! But even that's nothing compared to an adult Rhinkals! Thankfully captive specimens that are raised well spit very little 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

A good look at his overall size in a 4 ft enclosure freshly misted after cleaning. 


A quick snippet from a video I sent to my brother today after I unlocked his trap box and he came out to enjoy the fresh rain and lack of feces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Cell phone hood shot from tonight training my wife how to handle and move him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-26-2016),_Fraido_ (10-25-2016)

----------


## sneakysnake611

Can you keep venomous snakes in a rack system?

Nice snaken i wouldnt trust myselfn id probably sneeze and get bit that split second my eyes are closed.

Is "hots" an acronym?

Great lookin snake. Power to ya

----------


## reptileexperts

> Can you keep venomous snakes in a rack system?
> 
> Nice snaken i wouldnt trust myselfn id probably sneeze and get bit that split second my eyes are closed.
> 
> Is "hots" an acronym?
> 
> Great lookin snake. Power to ya


You can keep venomous in a rack - though I would strongly advise against it. Many people do it though. I just prefer to be able to ensure they are locked and I can see them anytime I do an enclosure check. Some states require you use locked enclosures - and do not consider racks secure enough to meet their requirements. 

hot just refers to it being a venomous snake. Not entirely sure of the origin, though I'd imagine it comes from the description of a bite since it "feels like a hot knife being stabbed into your body"

----------


## Ashley96

I'm not into venomous snakes but I can definitely admire and respect them from afar. He is nice looking!

----------


## reptileexperts

> I'm not into venomous snakes but I can definitely admire and respect them from afar. He is nice looking!


as he is nice ;-)

----------

_Ashley96_ (10-28-2016)

----------


## noodlestsc

> hot just refers to it being a venomous snake. Not entirely sure of the origin, though I'd imagine it comes from the description of a bite since it "feels like a hot knife being stabbed into your body"


Hot usually is a term to describe an object that has a dangerous element inside it (just like saying that snake is hot because it's venomous.)  A few examples from the construction world:  If an item tested positive for asbestos we call that item hot.  We also use that term for electrical items if the juice is turned on (it's either live or hot)

----------

KingWheatley (01-05-2017),_reptileexperts_ (10-28-2016)

----------


## reptileexperts

> Hot usually is a term to describe an object that has a dangerous element inside it (just like saying that snake is hot because it's venomous.)  A few examples from the construction world:  If an item tested positive for asbestos we call that item hot.  We also use that term for electrical items if the juice is turned on (it's either live or hot)


Yep we deal with that in our lab with lock out tag out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CharlotteCerise

He's a pretty guy. I like your locked enclosure and your protective measures. I personally wouldn't own a hot, but I do love seeing them in the hands of responsible owners!  :Smile:

----------


## reptileexperts

> He's a pretty guy. I like your locked enclosure and your protective measures. I personally wouldn't own a hot, but I do love seeing them in the hands of responsible owners!


Yes. We follow the strictest protocols. Use shift boxes. PPE that seems excessive. Locks. More locks lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sonny1318_ (11-07-2016)

----------


## kxr

I love the picture where it's hooded, very pretty animal indeed. I don't think I'd ever own any hot species. I have thought about getting a yellow phase eyelash viper one day but the whole idea is just far too intimidating for me.

----------


## reptileexperts

> I love the picture where it's hooded, very pretty animal indeed. I don't think I'd ever own any hot species. I have thought about getting a yellow phase eyelash viper one day but the whole idea is just far too intimidating for me.


Trying to get better hood shots. He still has some growing to do! So looking forward to that. He just dropped his skin last night with a perfect shed. So I'll take him out this evening for some photos and then give him some food as a reward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Perfect shed  :Smile:  super grumpy but no spit today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (11-07-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

It's neat that the shed has so much color in it.

----------

_danielwilu2525_ (12-31-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

> It's neat that the shed has so much color in it.


I noticed that my MKB and Black and white Cali King both leave dark coloured sheds .....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## reptileexperts

<3 such an incredible animal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dev_DeCoste

Incredible!! I thought the statue behind you was an escapee and freaked out for a second!

----------


## reptileexperts

I did say this was the final but the wife did add a Bitis nasicornis with me (in case anyone did not follow the gaboon thread) - Rhino Viper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Well hello


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

KingWheatley (01-05-2017)

----------


## reptileexperts

Setup a studio light but it was hard to capture well today. So this is the best we got. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Heyyyyyyy he is a cobra


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-18-2016),_jmcrook_ (12-18-2016),KingWheatley (01-05-2017)

----------


## reptileexperts

More cobra fun. 


His first spit with me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-31-2016),KingWheatley (01-05-2017)

----------


## voodoolamb

He is absolutely gorgeous!!!

----------


## Neal

I don't think I'd ever get a spitting cobra.

----------

_reptileexperts_ (01-05-2017)

----------


## reptileexperts

You wouldn't want to have this fun Neal? 

 :Smile:  just wear PPE! Got sprayed pretty heavy yesterday. Fresh shed and was cleaning the cage. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Ballpythonguy92 (01-06-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

how do you clean up the spit? do you just use a lot of water? hots are so fascinating, thank you for sharing!

----------


## reptileexperts

> how do you clean up the spit? do you just use a lot of water? hots are so fascinating, thank you for sharing!


Disinfectant - then again with warm water over it to get all residue. It's safe to handle just don't get it in a cut and you're good.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-05-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (01-05-2017)

----------


## KingWheatley

Curiously... is there any way to condition them to not spit/bite at you?


Herp Derp

----------


## reptileexperts

> Curiously... is there any way to condition them to not spit/bite at you?
> 
> 
> Herp Derp


Just staying calm around them typically keeps them in check. Some species are just bad though. Samar are notorious for constantly spraying you. Philippines as well. Naja pallida can be horrid or placid. Same with siamensis this species, you either get a calm one (jafar only started spitting when I moved him into the heated room) and the crazy ones (high white black and white seems to be the worst). But no, there is no food or clicker training to keep it from being an issue  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hlow87

There's a guy in NC that has a cobra,not sure what species but it's huge..he feeds on sundays and let's people watch (he sets up screen doors around the enclosure so only he is actually in with the snakes) &he admitted of all his snakes he was most weary of the cobra..when he fed him (if im not mistaken..he said they only eat other snakes, so he puts snake blood on a turkey "part"(i dont remember) he came out that enclosure towards the guy FAST and the guy was banging that pole he was holding the turkey with against it hard to draw his attention away from him..was really cool,he has a huge collection of snakes 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

----------


## Mshuntjump

Soo you conditioned him to eat rodents?

----------


## Ballpythonguy92

> You wouldn't want to have this fun Neal? 
> 
>  just wear PPE! Got sprayed pretty heavy yesterday. Fresh shed and was cleaning the cage. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok that's just a beautiful cobra 

retro gaming pokemon for gbc/gba p.s. I've never played go nor shall i !!!!!

----------


## reptileexperts

> There's a guy in NC that has a cobra,not sure what species but it's huge..he feeds on sundays and let's people watch (he sets up screen doors around the enclosure so only he is actually in with the snakes) &he admitted of all his snakes he was most weary of the cobra..when he fed him (if im not mistaken..he said they only eat other snakes, so he puts snake blood on a turkey "part"(i dont remember) he came out that enclosure towards the guy FAST and the guy was banging that pole he was holding the turkey with against it hard to draw his attention away from him..was really cool,he has a huge collection of snakes 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


This is typical of wild caught and even some captive born king cobra. They are primarily snake eaters. My cobra all eat rodents. But can and will eat snakes.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Hlow87 (01-06-2017)

----------


## Hlow87

If your ever in wilmington NC that is a great place to check out,cheap admission too..ill try to find the name of it,he actually has vipers,boas,retics,green mamba,alligator, and tons of other reptiles and 2 macaws and a store cat 🐱 in a 2 story building and his enclosures for like the cobra is a 8x8ish room with a big store front window to view them...id love to go back lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

I know the place, I have coworkers from there that have recommended it. Sounds like a nice facility. I still enjoy having my own collection though. Ours has become quite diverse and we may be adding one more tomorrow :-O


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Hlow87 (01-07-2017)

----------


## Hlow87

Congrats! Will be looking for pics 😊

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Just another image to share


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Hlow87 (01-08-2017),KingWheatley (01-08-2017)

----------


## reptileexperts

> Congrats! Will be looking for pics 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



He's here with his own thread!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

